# Texting And Driving



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, you know, GA has passed the new law about texting and driving. Frankly, I never have texted and drove, until today! Never was interested in it, but got a new phone (my other one literally fell apart and wasn't abused!) and it has the cool slider keyboard, and I got a text message while driving. Picked up the phone, typed in about 4 letters and hit the ditch!!







Luckily, I kept my cool, dropped the phone, both hands on the wheels and slowly brought my vehicle back on the road safely. Law or no law, that's IT for me!
Where I live, God was watching over us, because here in the mountains, there are literally NO areas to pull over on the side of the road, so it was ditch-city all the way. Jimmy later picked a long blade of grass off the front-end. SO, PLEASE, don't do as I did........obey the law and get there safe! We're ALL worth it!!








Darlene


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

mountainlady56 said:


> Well, you know, GA has passed the new law about texting and driving. Frankly, I never have texted and drove, until today! Never was interested in it, but got a new phone (my other one literally fell apart and wasn't abused!) and it has the cool slider keyboard, and I got a text message while driving. Picked up the phone, typed in about 4 letters and hit the ditch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad your OK! I would be the first one in the ditch too.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Sure glad that you are OK and that you have learned your lesson. I've noticed that I can identify people using their phone for texting or talking by their erratic driving. I've even seen policemen texting!







This is a very serious problem and I sure hope it is cured before someone I know or love is killed because of phone use in a vehicle.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Glad you learned a big lesson without getting hurt. We have a law here against talking on cellphones while driving, but many ignore it. I have seen far too many drivers go the wrong way up a street, driving erratically, not paying attention; always ends up being someone with a cellphone up to their ear while on the road. I think texting and talking while driving is dangerous.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Glad that you weren't hurt. North Ga roads don't cut too much slack. Texting and driving is something I don't do. When one comes through and I'm alone I ignore it till I'm stopped or if wife or kids are along I'll toss it to one of them. Not only did they outlaw texting while driving here in GA. Now you can no longer talk on the phone while driving if you are under 18. Im for both of them. I drive at work as a mailman all day and see people being completely unsafe on their phones. Of course, I still see people ignoring it. The fine is $150 and $300 if you get in an accident. ---Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Illinois passed the same law here late last year, and it took effect on Jan. 1, 2010. Also - for those passing thru - it is illegal to use a cell phone *IN ANY WAY *while driving in a construction zone. (That's texting, talking, etc. A friend of mine was ticketed from a photo of him talking on his cell phone in a construction zone.) Fines start at $375!!!

And keep in mind too, while driving thru construction zones in Illinois, that the state now has radar and cameras to catch speeders in construction zones, with NO tolerance. 1 mph over and the camera snaps your picture. You will get the ticket in the mail - again, fines start at $375.









With all the financial problems our wonderful state government has created for us, they intend to close the gap by downsizing the police payrolls and increasing the fines. (They also raised the fines for ANY moving violations from $75 to $125. Ouch!!)

So beware when passing thru Illinois, folks!

(At least they got rid of the dual speed limit on interstates! Trucks, busses, and trailers can now travel at the same speed as cars - 65 mph. You'll still have to slow down when passing through, just not 55 mph. But there is a move afoot in Springfield to raise the rural interstate speed limits to 70 mph, matching the surrounding states.)

Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

In Washington State, you not only can't text while driving, but now it is a primary offense to use a cell phone without a hands free device. You can get pulled over for just for having the cell to your ear. The fine is $124. Blu tooth ear pieces and car kits are still legal.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You guys need Sync. Not only does it work as hands free phone, but will read text messages to you and can send very brief text replies all using voice commands... I love that system.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We had one of my DW long time friends killed in a head-on last week because a woman was on the cell, possibly texting and veried into the on coming traffic. She refused to go to the hospital for treatment, I wonder why? I don't text and seldom even talk on my cell because it's tough enough to drive. I've also have had problems with even operating my entertainment unit in the van, too many functions and buttons. Kind of glad that the truck has a simple AM/FM Cassette unit with big buttons.

As far as the speed limit, with the camper on I only drive about 60. I don't need to get there 15 min earlier or not at all.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> We had one of my DW long time friends killed in a head-on last week because a woman was on the cell, possibly texting and veried into the on coming traffic. She refused to go to the hospital for treatment, I wonder why? I don't text and seldom even talk on my cell because it's tough enough to drive. I've also have had problems with even operating my entertainment unit in the van, too many functions and buttons. Kind of glad that the truck has a simple AM/FM Cassette unit with big buttons.
> 
> As far as the speed limit, with the camper on I only drive about 60. I don't need to get there 15 min earlier or not at all.


I agree. I get frustrated by folks who chatter away on their cell phones in rush hour traffic, completely oblivious to what is going on around them. I wish Illinois would adopt the hands free law. But even that distracts one from driving.

My Garmin has Bluetooth capability, which allows me to go hands-free. But when I'm pulling the Outback, I only talk a short time and tell folks I'll call them back when we stop. All these cell phones are making driving even more dangerous these days.

Even though it's illegal, I observed a young gal swerving all over the place one morning. When we got side by side at a stop light, I could see her furiously texting - the steering wheel between her knees - and a youngster strapped into a car seat in the back! Some people just shouldn't be allowed to have children! Or drive!!

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I had my guys watch a short safety video involving the use of cell phones while driving. True story---a kid was driving and texting when he veered across the center line and clipped a car in the oncoming lane. The car he clipped spun behind him and got t-boned by a guy driving a 3/4 ton truck hauling a work trailer. Two guys were in that car on their way to work and it killed them instantly. Two families affected forever because some kid couldn't put down his cell phone for 30 minutes. Of course, the kid didn't admit to anything. A policeman noticed he was constantly texting while he was taking him downtown to be checked out and reviewed his phone records. Sure enough, the kid was texting a few seconds before the accident. Charged and found guilty of manslaughter---over texting. Dumb, dumb. Now he gets "breaks" from jail to go out and tell other highschoolers and college age kids his story. Sadly, he was an "A" student and had a pretty good future, only to have it wiped out by one selfish, dumb act.

I don't mean to be a downer...but there are consequences to our actions. More and more local governments are realizing the dangers of using cell phones and are taking steps to regulate their use. Doesn't keep some oblivions from breaking the law though. In Texas, it's illegal to use a cell phone in a school zone, but yet I still see people typing or chatting away while dropping their kids off. I'd venture a guess they would be pretty upset if someone hit their kid while talking on a cell phone, but don't have a thought about doing it themselves.

I expect way more regulation in the future, primarily because people can't self regulate.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

The very same types of laws have been passed years ago concerning DUI/DWI. But it has not stopped the needless death of many innocent people. Studies have shown that texting and talking on the phone while driving is just as bad. I suspect before long, studies will prove that texting while driving is more dangerous simply because more and more people do it. Fines won't prevent it. It's epidemic! 
I urge all of you to read and explore this site:

http://www.oprah.com/packages/no-phone-zone.html

Safe travels to all. Phillip


----------

